# Lamborghini Aventador



## balthasarS (Oct 14, 2014)

second picture from my trip to the beach. Picture is a bit much more edited than the Ferrari 458 . Started with a picture from the car standing on a platform in the streets and edited to this in PS and LR.







Large image: Balthasar Photography

Thanks for watching!

Edit: original image added


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow. Impressive editing and beautiful image!


----------



## balthasarS (Oct 14, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Wow. Impressive editing and beautiful image!



Thank you!


----------



## lambertpix (Oct 14, 2014)

Well done - the shadows look very natural.  I'm not sure if those are reflections on the rear quarter, but it looks great considering the transplant.


----------



## balthasarS (Oct 14, 2014)

I've added the original picture in the first post


----------



## lambertpix (Oct 14, 2014)

balthasarS said:


> I've added the original picture in the first post



Remarkable.  Yeah, it was the reflected scaffolding / frame I saw in the car, but that's very nice PS work!


----------



## TheMountainMan (Oct 14, 2014)

oh my


----------



## balthasarS (Oct 14, 2014)

TheMountainMan said:


> oh my



can I take that as a positive or negative comment?


----------



## TheMountainMan (Oct 14, 2014)

balthasarS said:


> TheMountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > oh my
> ...



Positive


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice job, that makes for an awesome desktop background! Really clean conversion.


----------



## fotomonkey (Oct 15, 2014)

It'd look better with me standing next to it with a hot babe on my arm. Aside from that, well done.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice work on these. You show some really nice photo shop techniques and skills. The original shot is great.


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Oct 16, 2014)

Good work! You now have a new Flickr follower.


----------



## annamaria (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow great work


----------



## shipshooter (Oct 16, 2014)

Hard to believe. Amazing image. 
 How long does this type editing take?


----------



## balthasarS (Oct 17, 2014)

thanks!



shipshooter said:


> Hard to believe. Amazing image.
> How long does this type editing take?



It took me 3 hours to get to this result maybe someone else can do it quicker but this type of editing is something I'm not used to do, so maybe in the future it will take less time. I've got one more "supercar" picture that I've edited in a similar way but I'll open a new thread for that one


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 17, 2014)

While the editing is not overly complicated, what I like is that you have added the reflections in the window, a lot of people would have just skipped that  as it requires more time and patience to get it just right.  I do a lot of this kind of thing although the application I use the photos for is different, I know the amount of work involved.  It's not a matter that it took 3 hours or someone else could do it faster, it only matters that the final result is excellent. 

I look forward to the seeing the next car.


----------

